# Water/Food bowls in carrier



## tananana (Jan 27, 2019)

Hello everyone! I’m heading out on a couple hours drive to New Hampshire from Boston and planning to bring Penny Jo with me. She’s 8 months now. We haven’t taken her on a long drive yet and I’ve got her plastic pet carrier that I take her to the vet in. I’m trying to figure out how to put a water and food bowl in there and can’t find the right answer anywhere. I’m sure she’ll be asleep on the way there, but not sure what time we’ll head home at the end of the weekend and want to be prepared. If you’ve used water and food bowls in your carrier before, have you gotten the kind that clip to the door or just the same bowls from their cage in the carrier itself? I’m worried about things tipping or sliding so I’m leaning towards the clip-on kind, but have no clue which clip-on kind is better either. Any suggestions would help! 

Also, just want to say thanks for everyone’s awesome questions and answers on here. This forum has been super helpful!


----------



## Emc (Nov 18, 2018)

Clip on bowls will just spill. If its only a couple hours drive, she will be fine with no food or water until you reach your location.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with not putting water in the carrier while you're travelling and just wait until you get to your destination to give her food and water. Giving food and water while travelling could also make it more likely to become motion sick.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

I wouldn’t offer food, as it could easily upset a hedgie stomach during the drive. Like Emc said, if it’s a fairly short drive, she probably won’t wake up (or if it’s a new experience, will be too timid to wake up) so it shouldn’t be a problem. But, water could be offered. If it’s a plastic carrier, you can just use a ceramic dish but only fill it up a little.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

I wouldn't leave anything in the carrier, but when I take Holly place with me over an hour and half when we stop for a rest I offer Holly a little water in the carrier from a bottle I filled up at home and then before we go anywhere I tip it out clean the bowl and put it away again.
Theres more times where she hasn't drank any to actually drinking any.
But I do the same with my dog so.


----------



## tananana (Jan 27, 2019)

Thanks, everyone! This is great to know. Especially about the car sickness. I hope she’ll be alright, but I definitely don’t want to provoke it either.


----------

